# SSH



## massebasse (Sep 19, 2000)

I wanna use SSH on my Mac OS X PB machine. User sverre writes this in another post:

"To do this however you must edit the file /etc/hostconfig manually and add a line containing SSHSERVER=-YES- (and reboot or start it up manually by typing sshd as root)"

I have done that but X respond with the following error:

---
error: Could not load host key: /etc/ssh_host_key: No such file or directory
Disabling protocol version 1
error: Could not load DSA host key: /etc/ssh_host_dsa_key
Disabling protocol version 2
sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
sshd: no hostkeys available -- exiting.
---

What is wrong?

...
massebasse


----------



## macbrak (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm not sure about Mac OSX but you have to use keygen first to generate a key on linuxppc in order to use ssh


----------



## aberkvam (Sep 21, 2000)

Yup, that's what I needed to do to get SSH to work.  I am using it fine right now.

At the Terminal prompt type "ssh-keygen".  I just used all the defaults that it offered.  After the keygen program does its business you should be able to type "ssh site.domain.com" and it should connect you fine.

Good luck.


----------



## massebasse (Sep 21, 2000)

OK . Tnx for the answer, but I need to start an SSHD (server) so people (me) could connect to my machine via SSH. 

...
massebasse


----------



## hekal (Sep 21, 2000)

You must first enable the SSD daemon

in /etc/hostconfig add the line:

SSHSERVER=-YES-

then reboot


----------



## EndTell (Sep 25, 2000)

Alrighty... so where does one need to put it  .ssh/identity, that is. Does it need to reside in a particular directory. Also, is it sufficient to logout after editing the hostconfig file, or is it necessary to do a restart? 
Finally, you need a client that can connect using SSH. I'm using NiftyTelnet SSH. It has three options for secure connectionsDES, 3DES and Blowfish. Does anyone know which one to use.

TIA,
EndTell


----------



## Lister (Sep 25, 2000)

hey massebasse here's what I recently figured out after schnell wrote to me:


/usr/bin/ssh-keygen -d -f /etc/ssh_host_dsa_key 

let it generate then hit enter when it asks for the passphrase (I assume the system needs to get to it so we don't want to password it I hope this is correct  ) 

ssh-keygen -f /etc/ssh_host_dsa_key 
same deal here 
then you run sshd and bob's your uncle 
thank you schnell now that's teamwork!!!! 
-Lister


----------

